
Ask HN: Experience with Hamming's Advice: “Keep your subconscious starved” - freech
I feel a strong resistance against it - it sounds like it might drive me mad - and I read that many great ideas were had while their inventors tried to focus on something else. On the other hand it also sounds tempting. &quot;so you can sleep peacefully and get the answer in the morning, free.&quot;<p>Even if you decide to do it, how do you force yourself to follow through with it.<p>What are good schelling points, like I&#x27;ll think about this for a day, a week, then do other things ..?<p>I didn&#x27;t have internet access for a while and I managed to write down some things I had had in my head for some time, so that&#x27;s some data for it.
======
itamarst
Have you seen "Hammock-Driven Development"? It's a great talk.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

